# 85cannabliss & The Stranger Freezer Grow!



## 85cannabliss (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, hey all here at MP, this is it, our first grow. im growing in a freezer, small, i know, but its do-able. using *3 CFLs *and a competer power box with *2* *PC fans*. i germed a seed i found about 2 weeks ago, so shes in there now lapping up the lumens  
the strains we are growing are, *2 afghani #1*,* 2 early misty* and *2 F2 3 way (e2a.. (ethiopianxhollands hope)xjamaican sunshine)*, which ill find out the strains of soon. they in that order in the pic 
nothing much more to report, exept this setup cost less than 50 bucks and took less than 4 hours to put together. and we are a couple of stoners, so it was like a giggle run trying things out lol 

feel free to tell me what you think< and thanks for looking in

85C


----------



## dmack (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on the first grow. Its addictive. Youll want your whole basement to be a growroom soon. That early misty should taste very good. Im in a town where they sell some dirt weed. Simply nasty stuff. Thats why i started my grow. Good luck


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey 85 glad to see that your gonna get your grow on:hubba:  sounds like some good strains there good luck and will be looking forward to watching latter


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks guys looking forward to this 1. ive been doing all theory and research for about a year. but now i can but it all to work, hopefully it all goes to plan


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 12, 2007)

*Looks like your off to a good start mang. Here is some GREEN MOJO to get them little ladies going. Good luck and will be following your grow right along until the end.  *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks TBG, i know your respected around here, so any input or you think i should do something different, do tell.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 12, 2007)

*Hey 85 are you using the fans for intake and outake? I mean do you have them so they are pulling out the hot air? Do you have one pulling out the hot air and one pushing in the cool?*


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 12, 2007)

just an extraction fan but im going for another today or tomorrow, because the temps are slightly too high (30C). as you can see in the pic, i have a hole in the back there for the wires, and i think that should be ok for a passive intake!?!? not the ideal location, i know, but it was already in the freezer so we just left it.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 12, 2007)

Best of growing be on your side 85.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 12, 2007)

i remember my 1st grow rigging everything up jus good enough till i can up grade LOL i see you doing the samething. Jus keep them ladies(hopefully) happy and they will greatly reward u. good luck on your grow.
P.s you 1st setup looks petter then mine did LOL


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 12, 2007)

thanks alot guys, a little good news, both afghans have cracked, so ive planted them in there pots  happy days.

oh and the 3 way seeds i have are called jamaican sunshine, and my bud has called the mistery girl *MEL WEED* lol


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

ok, just a little heads up on whats going on. both afghans & jamaicans have broke the soil totalling 5 little seedlings. unfortunately the earlies havent even cracked yet, i rememba these taking slightly longer last time around, i hope thats not just me being hopefull. 

pics in a couple of days, 85C


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 16, 2007)

Ha ha, love the harmonica germ case (at least that's what it looks like).  All the best man, I'll be following.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 16, 2007)

pull up a seat PEZ, a little update. my freezer was rather bodge  so i decided to change the whole thing here; 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=148818#post148818

so here are the babies;
the back 2 on the left are Jamaican Sunshine 
then the 2 front ones on either side are Afghan#1
and then in the centre Mel Weed (AKA The Mystery Girl)

unforunately the early misty seeds still havent cracked  but they look like they are 3 times the size before germination. does this mean it will be soon?!?!?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

well its update time. i took the pics lat night but i was too wasted to post them so here they are. 1st up is the mystery girl, weve decided to tie her down to try and fill the space a little more, rememba there will be less plants in there after the males are gone . 
ok, then we have the jamaican 3ways followed by the afghan#1's. ill not go into detail with this, but i think the fish blood in the soil is too much for 1 of the jamaicans  it has new growth, but the first (1 finger) leaf is going dry and crispy. the other babies are doing ok, except for very slightly lighter colour green tips. this happened to the mystery girl when she was put into the soil too, and shes doing ok now so im not gonna get myself worked up about it just yet 

enjoy 85C out.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 20, 2007)

oh and here is 1 of the not so good Jamaican  (sorry about the pic quality)

and why not throw a group shot on here aswell.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 22, 2007)

hey i did a calculation for niumbinside a few days ago;
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=152596#post152596

and ive just done the same for this grow and if i get my plants 1 inch from the light, they are getting a total of  *119999.9999...... lumens *and the temps are staying between 25 & 27C, this will be good for my yeild, right?


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 23, 2007)

wazzzzzup cannabliss,great to see all is goin well,are you gonna have to LST on this grow,will be interesting to see how bushy it's gonna get in there.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 23, 2007)

Best of luck with the grow cannabliss


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks guys, yeah im gonna lst the **** out of them, i guess im hoping for 3 females max, any more is a bonus  so yeah i think it will get very bushy in there. i may have to cut some of the larger fan leaves in half later on in the grow, so that the bud sites receive more light.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 23, 2007)

i did LST 2 time and the last time i cut the big leaves off, not a good idea, do the leaves the same as the branchies, tie them back. they really need the big leaves to make food and energy. Ill do it with you although youll be a few weeks ahead. 2seeds germing now, and i start lst at around2-3 weeks when i start nutes and do the transplant. Oh yea make sho you do a counter tie at the base of the steam to the edge of the pot, so when u do bend it you wont pull the roots


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for the heads up BLUNT, ill take it in hand when it next crosses my mind to half the fan leaves  and yeah, i already tied the base of the plant for support, this was taken almost a week ago but there will be an up date in a few days, so keep your eyes peeled. here;


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 27, 2007)

as promised. update time :hubba: lets kick off with a group shot, i like this one, they gettin big now 
then a shot of the mystery girl, she has 7 nodes now :holysheep:
followed by the afgans, still small but they coming along sweet
and then both jamaicans, 1 got burnt on the lights, but is coming round heres a pic anyway.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Sep 27, 2007)

hey can you see that brown patch on the mysery girl??? what can it be???

im not feeding any nutes through the whole veg cycle, weve mixed fish, blood & bone into the soil.

heres another pic


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 27, 2007)

check you Ph, or it could be MG def but i dont really jus throwing something out there for you to look into. hope it gets better


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 5, 2007)

and 1 week later we have a new addition. this 1 just grew in a pot in my mates garden, dont know where its came from, but thats now in there. we are going to feed this 1 tomato food to see how it compares to ionic. we have read about it being good to use for growing mj, so were gonna give this little 1 that throughout. just got this pc case for clones too


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 5, 2007)

and now to see how the others are doing, starting with MEL WEED; lovely looking sativa getting a few crispy leaves on her. should i spray it with water????

then, i think well have the jamaican sunshine (yes only 1 pic ), now these are looking great, but not as good as the afgan's look, these are 100% indica, right????

the yellow leave on the last pic here?? what could this be??


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 5, 2007)

and just to top off the update, why not throw in a few groupshots i got 

my mate went a bit crazy with the cam but took some good pictures 

thanks in advance 85C


----------



## simo123 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey mate looking good can't wait to see how this turns out ill be watching Good Luck


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 6, 2007)

what are your temps in ther?? thoses leaves look kinda like heat stress i think but not sure, see what some others say about it. Kepp up the good work dawg


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 6, 2007)

cheers mate, my6 temps are staying below 27 but not going lower than 23 so they arent too bad. tho my sativa has really dry leaves, im gonna start them on 1/10 strength IONIC grow tonight.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 7, 2007)

began feeding IONIC grow @ 1/10 strength on *6/10/2007 *

                                        ^^^^^^^^^
                                        for my record


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey 85 just wanted to say that the plants are looking great love the little set up you have there:hubba: 
i had the same problem with the leaves thought it was a heat issue than maybe the ferts in the soil but all it was root bound the plants were small and i didn't think they needed to be transplanted but i was wrong they were root bound and they were thriving for food because they were root bound they were eating there selves so maybe that's what is going on your seeing early signs.
it might not be that but i thought i would share what my problem was good luck bro peace


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 23, 2007)

cheers sticky,im down to 3 plants now all look ok, but each have seperate signs of illness. i dont know what this could be, possibly root bound, ill be potting up today or tomoro. ill also be posting my problems in the sick plants section after this update.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 23, 2007)

ok so its been almost 3 weeks since i last updated so.... down to 3 now, 2 afghan's & 1 jamaican. i tried flipping 12/12 last week, but my timer seemed to be broken. i dont know ow exactly it was broken, but the first night it went off 8pm as planned and back on at 8am. but the 2nd night was still on at 9:30pm :s. and they werent back on again till 10am next day. so i switched back to 24/0 immediately. will this turn them hermie???

short n stocky afghan 1st
tall afghan &
jamaican sunshine,  here;


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 23, 2007)

why not throw in a couple of groupshots. as you can tell, ive put up a cooker hood filter and a little mylar and its looking good. still need to fit the light baffle at the bottom, and need to knock something up for the top fan.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 23, 2007)

they are looking good 85. ima check out the lil problem you are haveing.Keep them happy


----------



## tom-tom (Oct 23, 2007)

I like the look of thoes plants will be lookin for the next picks i hope my grow goes like yours.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 24, 2007)

lol trust me tom, you dont. the *** ache weve had getting this for is unreal. but hopefully now everything is sorted, and we just need to sit and wait.

ive switshed to 12/12 today, and repotted them up to 6" pots. they were kinda rootbound, so hopefully thats all my problem was with the yellowing leaves. 

heres a pic af them in there new (hopefully perminent) homes.

:note to self:
*switched to 12/12 on 24/10/2007*


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks good man, I haven't checked in a while, they are coming along nicely!


----------



## jash (Oct 27, 2007)

looking great canabliss.:hubba: good luck to you man


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 27, 2007)

thanks pez, jash. pull up a chair, your more than welcome. any input welcome tho guys.


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 28, 2007)

hey bro, thats a sneaky setup, i had one thought, arent those pots tiny? anyway u could have blocked off the door part maybe 6 inches all the way up the front to hold soil in when the door opens and sog with it? it would leave more room for roots, plus room for plants, cutting out the pots and whatever there sittin on.... what ya think?


----------



## ex-baron (Oct 28, 2007)

this has given me the insentive to get my **** sorted! what better place! top banana.

how big-a-light you got in there bro?



			
				85cannabliss said:
			
		

> OK, hey all here at MP, this is it, our first grow. im growing in a freezer, small, i know, but its do-able. using *3 CFLs *and a competer power box with *2* *PC fans*. i germed a seed i found about 2 weeks ago, so shes in there now lapping up the lumens
> the strains we are growing are, *2 afghani #1*,* 2 early misty* and *2 F2 3 way*, which ill find out the strains of soon. they in that order in the pic
> nothing much more to report, exept this setup cost less than 50 bucks and took less than 4 hours to put together. and we are a couple of stoners, so it was like a giggle run trying things out lol
> 
> ...


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 30, 2007)

*DANKCLOSET* the only problem with that would be stretching, all my lights are fitted to the freezer. so moving the plants up and down is the only way for them to get max light.

*EX-BARON* lol we changed setup since then. we now have *6cfl's, 6" deskfan & 5" desk fan*. temps are ok, not sure about humidity..... yet, and everything seems ok.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 30, 2007)

looks great hope all goes well the rest of the way.let them be females.PS


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 30, 2007)

ok, so i took a few pics last night and things are looking great. got a couple preflowers showing, but still too small to tell. we decieded to top them last night too, the only reason for this is that im a little worried that they were probably going to out grow the space (and we cant be havin nona of that ****). everything looking good tho, and they are definately lovin there new pots, so i pulled the yellow leaves of the afghan's, because they werent getting any worse, and the jamaican got the very yellow leaves pulled, alot of leaves were yellowing so we couldnt pull all of them lol

samll afghan (1st & 2nd pics), this one is about 8" high, and quite bushy. 
tall afghan (3rd & 4th pics), this is around 12" looking healthy 
jamaican (5th & 6th pics), this 1 is also about 12" tall looking good, still looks unhealthy, but it isnt because the leaves havent been getting worse.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 30, 2007)

and heres a groupshot, they starting to fill that freezer now


----------



## Mutt (Oct 30, 2007)

Lookin great cannabliss :aok:


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Oct 30, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: Nice job. I like the freezer aspect. +rep man. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## DankCloset (Oct 30, 2007)

there lookin good, iam gonna go jack my moms kodak dock so i can upload some new pics


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 2, 2007)

last night we found a couple of little hairs on the tall afghan, now we only waiting on the other 2 to show fingers crossed.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2007)

*CONGRATS on the female 85C. :aok: Hope the other two will follow in her footsteps.  *


----------



## jash (Nov 2, 2007)

nice to hear about another fem 85:dancing:    more fems to come for you man


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 2, 2007)

good news, girl number 2 has been confirmed, and its the ethiopian that has the hairs now. 2 down 1 to go. the small afghan has something, but its too small to tell just yet, but fingers crossed.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

good god u lucky #@$#@%@ if u get all 3 fems, MORE POWER TO YOU lol gj homie


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 4, 2007)

HAHA thanks DANK. i hope this brings me good luck, i _think_ number 3 is also a girl, it has what _looks_ like tiny hairs in 1 place, but they are too small to tell for sure just yet. 

but i think its time i showed you how the girls are doing, so here they are.
*pics 1&2* are the Ethiopian,
*pics 3&4* are the big Afghan,
*pics 5&6* are the small afghan, this 1 is doing fine in there, despite the other 2 plants being somewhat bigger than her.

all plants are responding well to my feeding schedule, with IONIC BLOOM, should i be giveing them a just water feed? or will they be ok giving them a continual nute regeme?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 4, 2007)

and as usual ill top this update off with a few groupshots, the ethiopian is at the front. its like a jungle in there now.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Nov 4, 2007)

The ladies are looking Awesome bro does look like a jungle in there love the pics


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 4, 2007)

congrats on your female jungle, i bet its a fem, grr only if i get that kinda luck, lol pray for me guys haha j/p


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Everything is looking great 85C. Starting to look like a jungle in your grow area and there is nothing wrong with that. Your doing a great job mang keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 5, 2007)

"and ive just done the same for this grow and if i get my plants 1 inch from the light, they are getting a total of *119999.9999...... lumens *and the temps are staying between 25 & 27C, this will be good for my yeild, right?" 
Hey C85 hows it going....

Jus linked into this thread from your computer grow.....

120,000 lumen?..........thats no good man!.....too many

Change the batteries in your calc,........

Not to mention some massive air cooling...............


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

hey ISBN, i just sent you a PM with the link to that calculator on it, thats what it says, although i keep my plants like 3-4 inches from the lights, so its more like 13333.33333333334 now. please let me know on here if its wrong, or send me a link to a better calc, but if that 1 is correct (which it should be), then that is the correct lumens at the plant now. 

any1 else wanna check this out then i will PM you a link.


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 5, 2007)

The plants max out on about 50,000 Lumens if you gave em any more than that you'd start to harm em..........

Thats all.......

If your running a 250 w halide then the closest you wanna get is 6", that is if you can control the heat.....:evil:


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 5, 2007)

Sounds like that figure you got was ...I think!.....looking at that calc you showed me....the lumens at the actual bulb surface.....


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 5, 2007)

OK now I jus read that 1inch bit........:doh:

I'll shutup now.......


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 5, 2007)

hey bliss... I hope you took clones of your plants before you put them in flower?!?... that way, if your babies turn out to be wicked weed, u will have the strain to continue without having to rely on seedlings (sex).

myself, I have 3 mothers that I've been raising under 2 - 4' flo's that I took clones of the other day (the bottom branches to make 12 clones for flowering in the next crop) - I pruned all three and used those tops to start 3 new mothers. by the time I crop out what's in the box now (in a couple weeks), I will be putting in the 12 clones of ULT.

I'm going to move my box, too, to upstairs... right now it's in an unfinished basement, and I'm finding it's too cold down there with winter coming.

I'm going to construct a box to grow my mothers in, as well, where I'm going to put in a 400W MH that I used for flowering my first crop before I got a 1000W HPS in there to finish off crop one.

I'm not seeing the yeild that I did in my first batch, and I think it has to do with the fact that the box is downstairs, so that's why I'm going to move it upstairs at the end of this crop.

here's some pictures of the second crop right now... I'm doing a last feed right now, then I'm flipping to water for a couple weeks to flush. The box is 4x4x6 with a furnace blower on variable speed for air outtake, just a fan for circulation, 1000W crayon style HPS bulb, and 2 4" holes for passive air intake at the back/bottom. I tell people it's just a storage chest I made... and make sure the sterio is up loud to mask the sound of the blower


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 5, 2007)

Looking good 85C!!! Nice, green and healthy looking girls.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hey bliss... I hope you took clones of your plants before you put them in flower?!?... that way, if your babies turn out to be wicked weed, u will have the strain to continue without having to rely on seedlings (sex).



hey CVG, got a little carried away with your own grow there :rofl: and saying as you ask, i havent took clones off these ladies, i want to grow them to harvest before taking cuttings. just so that i know my setup works the way it should. i have my veg for my next grow up and running too, in a PC case, 4 afghan seedlings in there at the moment (link below), and theyre doing great. but these 1s will be giving me clones for a continual sensi garden. 
i dont even know whether thats what we will do, we may get some feminized seeds of a different strain, but thats months away, im just concentrating on this grow for now, then ill think about what happens next.

thanks for looking in BBP, always appreciate you looking in.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 5, 2007)

lol thats crazy ammount of lumens, lol keep it up bro.



dc


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah thats what i thought to dank, but if theyre getting that then happy daze 



			
				imsoborednow said:
			
		

> The plants max out on about 50,000 Lumens if you gave em any more than that you'd start to harm em..........



i dont think this would be true, if the lumens are ther to be used then the plants are going to do just that. i know if i could eat the richest foods throughout my whole life, id probably be obese  but thanks for your concern  man


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 5, 2007)

there looking good 85c.really happy ang green. keep up the great job so you can sare ya harvest with us LOL


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah ill have a spliff for every member on here, how does that sound :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jash (Nov 6, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> The plants max out on about 50,000 Lumens if you gave em any more than that you'd start to harm em..........
> 
> Thats all.......
> 
> If your running a 250 w halide then the closest you wanna get is 6", that is if you can control the heat.....:evil:


 Question: im keeping mines at 3''-2'' even 1'' from glass (425w hps( and tops temps at 77-81 is that bad for them? i thought that as you can keep temps low its ok to keep the light as closer possible so the lower buds can receive some more.would be better if i raise light at 8'' even if my temps are good?


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 6, 2007)

Depends on variety, but 1500 to 2000 lumens per square foot is fine for vegging, but up to 3000 can be used by the plant. During flowering, you can do more, like up to 5000 lumens per sq. ft........

When a plant gets to much light the top growth loses its pigment.. 
The leaves turn WHITE...and GROWTH STOPS (at the top of the plant) and when you raise the lights the leaves turn green again (and growth resumes) after a couple days... IT is almost like a burn.. but the leaves don't turn YELLOW and they dont become necrotic....


----------



## jash (Nov 6, 2007)

thanx man,so i suppose that if top leaves still green and not kinda burned its ok to keep the light as close as possible


----------



## imsoborednow (Nov 6, 2007)

50,000 lumen= hot summer day (maximum growth)
35,000 lumen= cloudy day (Good growth)

To measure the lumens at plant top level.....use a light meter.
or use the graph posted by Mutt in the lights section....

Theres no point in getting any closer than 50,000lumen...
You raise the light so you get a bigger 'footprint' to grow with....


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 10, 2007)

time for an update, they are looking great, alot of budsites developing. ill start with the small afghan. this has the littlest amount of hairs on it, but the side branches are almost as tall as the top now, so maybe it will be a little surprise for us come harvest.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 10, 2007)

next up, is the ethiopian. when i topped this 1 i took a little more than i should have   so the top isnt developing so good, although the next few nodes down have some awesome budsites. i hope they make up for that little mistake i made. lots of white hairs on her tho, shes looking great.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 10, 2007)

now for the big afghan, ive left her til last because shes the best so far. the top on her is really starting to come together, and the lower budsites look just as great. hairs, everywhere, i just cant wait for them to be full of crystals, they are gonna look sweet  well, here they are;


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 10, 2007)

and topped off, as ussual, with a few groupshots. i love seeing them ladies standing together.


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 10, 2007)

there lookin awesome, crazy u guys grow em in such small pots. keep it green


Dc


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 11, 2007)

ok, we have a problem with the small afghan. the leaves are going dry and brown. from the middle outwards. can any1 tell me what this could be. the other 2 are doing great, its only this 1 that its happening to. i need to know soon or this could spread, and we dont want that.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 13, 2007)

ok so we pulled the infected leaves off the small afghan, gave it a good watering, and things havent been getting any worse. heres a few pics, of them, buds are starting to fill out a little, they are starting to cluster up, nice.

heres a few pics of the small afghan 1st;


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 13, 2007)

next is the ethiopian, looking good, and getting lots of little white hairs.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 13, 2007)

and now, my favourite, the big afghan. we had to bend the leaves down so they dont touch the light. things are looking great on her tho.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 13, 2007)

and a few groupshots to top it off with. tell me what you think.

85C out.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 14, 2007)

i got myself some IONIC BOOST yesterday, and began feeding them it immediately. they look like theyare enjoying it.


----------



## jash (Nov 14, 2007)

girls looking great there 85 :hubba:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 18, 2007)

time to update on these buds. and buds they are turning out to be.... they seem to be enjoying the extra space the smaller afghan has left. we decided to take out the smaller plant because the buds werent forming very well, there was less bud on it than on 1 branch of the others, so it had to go to make room . anyway, here are some pics of the ethiopian. it has yellow/brown spots on a few of the leaves, but i gave them a feed with some grow in it (asked hydroshop owner, he advised, but i wont be asking him for advice again, he wasnt very helpful) but they are back on pure bloom/boost feeding now so ill see how it turns out in a few days.

pics;


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 18, 2007)

and now for the afghan. i think tying it down slightly has been a good thing for her, because the lower buds are really getting the light now. i had to tie it anyway because of her height, but its been good for her allround. so here the pics youve been waiting for, tell me what you think.

thanks 85C


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 18, 2007)

and a couple of groupshots, so you can see how much room they have after the little'n got removed.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 18, 2007)

there looking good 85. me and you are at the same amount of time in flower, im bout 3days ahead of you tho. but right on track. You got them looking nice and healthy. Keep it that way. Holla back


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2007)

*Whats up 85C. Everything is looking great mang. Got a nice garden going with some nice strains. Your doing a great job and the ladies seem to be loving ya for it. :aok: *


----------



## stunzeed (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking very healthy. Nice and stealth!!!!! I give it two green thumbs up!



Stunzeed..


----------



## jash (Nov 19, 2007)

looking good 85!:hubba:


----------



## DLtoker (Nov 19, 2007)

Keep it growing pal! :smoke1:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks for looking in every1, and BFOK looks like well both be enjoying our smokes at the same time then, see you around.

85C


----------



## eyeslikedonuts (Nov 19, 2007)

*'Sup dude :ciao: Things are looking good man, nice job :aok:. Cant wait to see them frosty snow caps :watchplant:. peace, e :bong2:*


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 19, 2007)

hey bro, have you gotten your problem with the one afghan figured out? well i was thinkin, you have em in such small pots, your watering has to be off the hook, maybe you're going to long in between watering? assimilating water and nutrients quick.


Dc

p.s. i had a problem with my tomato's this year cuz i payed more attention to my plants, i didnt water enough so it ruined my fruit.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 20, 2007)

Good job 85c those look nice man!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 20, 2007)

DankCloset said:
			
		

> hey bro, have you gotten your problem with the one afghan figured out? well i was thinkin, you have em in such small pots, your watering has to be off the hook, maybe you're going to long in between watering? assimilating water and nutrients quick.
> 
> 
> Dc
> ...



now that we are down to 2 plants im gonna pot-up asap, the last few weeks with lots of room for the roots to grow will ensure they dont stress at a crucial point in bud growth


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 21, 2007)

good good, glad thats figured out, cant wait 

Dc


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 21, 2007)

85cannabliss said:
			
		

> thanks for looking in every1, and BFOK looks like well both be enjoying our smokes at the same time then, see you around.
> 
> 85C


 
Sure will. as long as she stay on the tright and narrow ill have a nice lil harvest. im start takeing a sample at week 7 and smoke it when i take a sample for week 8. then it will come down on week 9 Dec27th:hairpull:  Ima be watch them trichs like a hawk :watchplant: I CANT WAIT!!!! and i know you cant either


----------



## lyfr (Nov 23, 2007)

nice lookin ladies for sure...ill be watchin em fatten up in your updates!


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 23, 2007)

thanks alot guys, ill update this weekend. took a few fan leaves off due to the rusting getting worse, so im hoping they will go all the way. ive tried flushing them and then starting weak feeding again, but the rusting has stopped or slowed alot at least. its been 4 weeks now so only 4 weeks left (roughly).


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 3, 2007)

You got some pretty girls there happy smokin


----------



## 85cannabliss (Dec 19, 2007)

havent been able to update as of late but we have finished grow no.1 and the ethiopian is a nice smoke. stil waiting on the afghan to dry properly, and ill let you know how it smokes when its ready. we had to cut early due to the rust fungus problem getting worse. only got 1/2 oz total but for our first grow were happy to get that.

if any1 has been following the 'afghans in a PC case' journal then there are 2 comfirmed females that took the place of these 2 in the freezer.

thanks for all the help and ideas you threw at us, it helped us get what we did.

85CANNABLISS


----------

